# 2007 Sydney 32Bhds + 2 Honda Eu 2000I



## Tidefan13 (Jul 19, 2010)

We are looking to sell our 2007 32BHDS. I bought it new in '07 and it has an Atwood electric tongue jack, max air vents on all vents and a turbo max in the kitchen. There is also a quickie flush on the black tank.

I am also *including 2 Honda EU2000is generators*, parallel kit, and 6 gal. auxillary gas tank. Also included is the Equalizer brand w/d system.

Asking $19,500.

Located in North Alabama.

Email [email protected] for more info.


----------



## Tidefan13 (Jul 19, 2010)

Increasing price to $19,600 if anyone is interested (trying reverse psychology)


----------

